# Chev Cruze 1.8 LT Auto seatbelt chime



## EdwinCruzeSA (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope someone can guide me. My car was washed over the weekend and when I got into the car to leave the washbay the information panel displayed the airbag warning signal with CODE 95. This happened a couple of times during driving but has since stopped after the third round of putting the car off and starting again. 

My question I have now is, the seatbelt warning chime used to sound if I was not wearing my seatbelt but since the above mentioned incident only the light blinks but there is no chime.

2009 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8 Auto with 46 000 km's on the clock

Thanks

Ed​


----------



## jep oli (Mar 30, 2014)

I own a 2010 Cruze LT model - middle east Saudi Arabia...I encountered lots of problem with this car model, from top engine cover sound, to radiator connection tube, fuse box,

1. now my problem is that even I buckle-up the alarm keeps on going while driving with a certain speed or even after I buckle up the alarm icon/signal started going,
when I press /put force on the buckle suddenly it gone and again will alarm when sudden bump ..

Can somebody help me on this...

thanks


----------

